# And I thought I'd seen in all on Craigslist



## alloy (May 23, 2017)

Guy has two transmission for sale and I emailed him about them.

This is the response I got.

I'm not sure how to respond to this moron.  Apparently he does not want my money.

craigslist 6144676252 <mrqbw-6144676252@sale.craigslist.org>
Today at 2:08 PM
To

 d7e85c00141437ef8b90b4737fc20a47@reply.craigslist.org 

*(his reply)*


dumb reply   try again


In a message dated 5/23/2017 12:45:31 P.M. Pacific Daylight Time, d7e85c00141437ef8b90b4737fc20a47@reply.craigslist.org writes:

*(original message)*

I'm interested in the transmissions.

When and where can I pick them up?

http://portland.craigslist.org/wsc/pts/6144676252.html


------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Alan H. (May 23, 2017)

He must think you are a scammer.   I hate Craigslist but use it from time to time.  

If you are interested, ask the guy to call you.


----------



## alloy (May 23, 2017)

He won't respond now.   Still has the ad up.

I really don't see how my message looks like I'm trying to scam him.

Takes all kinds I guess.


----------



## Alan H. (May 24, 2017)

I agree with you.  

But I have had folks say they want it without any discussion and that's usually an indicator of something not going on well.   He must not have believed you since you had no questions, etc.


----------



## alloy (May 24, 2017)

Well he gave all the info I need to know I want to buy them.  I don't know what else I could have said. 

I could have made a  nice profit on them.  This last weekend at a swap meet I sold 4 transmissions and I have no stock left  now.


----------



## tq60 (May 24, 2017)

Many scam emails on cl and often folks fish first via "do you have these" and sellers often do not respond...we get that often.

Favorite one was asking if we still had the car relating to an add for gourds...

Replied we did and had fun with that one...

Ask question such as year make or fit so seller does not think your agent will look...

After an exchange of information then provide or ask for phone number

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337Z using Tapatalk


----------



## strantor (May 24, 2017)

In my CL ads I put something like "include the word 'persimmon' in the title of your message or I will not read it"

I do this because I get random spam/scam that looks a lot like your original message. 
If the scammers/spammers are lazy, they will just say "Do you still have this?"
If they feel like working for extra credit they will copy/paste the title of my ad: "Do you still have the 1999 Dodge van with many upgrades?"
(actually they probably have a bot script that does the copy/paste & emailing automatically)

Now that doesn't mean that I'm defending your seller. He's still an ignoramus. If you get a CL email that you suspect is scam/spam, you simply ignore it. You do NOT reply to it, because then the scammer/spammer has your real email address, not the CL-spoofed dummy address.

I say the above you give you a tip in replying to these sellers. 
Maybe say something like "Hi I'm Chuck, can you give me a call about the two transmissions you're selling? my number is xxxxxxx."

Or just stay away from CL altogether; it's filled to the gills with idiots and shysters.


----------



## alloy (May 24, 2017)

He gave the tag number on the trans and that told me it was a coveted V8 one. There wasn't anything else I needed to know other than where he was and when I could get it. 

I would have happily given him double his asking  price for it.  After changing out the tail housing I can easily sell it for $1200. 

I sold a V6 Ford T5 at the swap meet this last weekend for $800. And this one was a V8 and very hard to come by for a decent price.


----------



## 4GSR (May 24, 2017)

Looks like the ad was pulled.


----------



## alloy (May 24, 2017)

Yeah I saw it was pulled. 

I will keep looking for more. 

I have a search set up on CL that emails me when my keywords come up.  Works pretty well, got a notice of  this ad in less than 10 minutes after it was posted.


----------



## RandyWilson (May 24, 2017)

So you're saying I should start putting my old T5s on CL?


----------



## alloy (May 24, 2017)

Depends on what they are. 

Mustang V8 yes definitely. 

S10 with cable speedometer drive yes. 

Camaro/Firebird 82-92 V8 yes. 

If you have any S10 1993 and newer world class the tail housing works to convert a Ford or Camaro trans to front shift.  The trans itself isn't worth anything.  93 and newer has the Ford mounting pattern but I can use the tail housing off it. 

If you have any of these let me know.


----------



## RandyWilson (May 24, 2017)

One V8 Mustang. But I doubt the owner will separate it from the rust heap of a car.

One S10, I believe.



The rest are Jeeps.


----------



## alloy (May 24, 2017)

I would be interested in the S10 trans. They had 4 and 5 speeds then. If it has a shifter on it the knob will have the 5 speed pattern on it and you can verify that by shifting it. 

Depending on how much you want to for it and where you are for shipping cost I may be interested in it.


----------



## RandyWilson (May 24, 2017)

No shifter, but it's definitely a non-WC T5; the selector guide plate and the bulge for 5th drive gear say so.  Shipping would likely be more than the unit is worth, I'm in the opposite corner.


----------



## mcostello (May 24, 2017)

Maybe He follows this forum and found out it was worth more.


----------



## Ebel440 (Jun 29, 2017)

I've answered ads the same way and it seems to throw people off. You need to ask if you can come take a look at it first. And then you need to haggle. I've had sellers look disappointed when I just hand them the amount they put in the ad.


----------



## Buffalo20 (Jun 29, 2017)

I hate CL, too many idiots. I had to use it recently, trying sell off some of late FIL's woodworking stuff. The MIL just sold the house after 53 years and the stuff has to go. I said in the ad in block letters, DO NOT TEXT - CALL ME. So of course I get about 45 text messages, that I will not respond to., so after 3 weeks of this, I gave all the stuff to Goodwill. 

About a month ago, I see an ad for a Bridgeport milling machine, for $1500, so I call and make arrangement to go see it, expecting to see a pile of rusting crap. It was in excellent condition, very little wear, almost perfect, only it was a dovetail machine for making drawer sides. He said it was an industrial machine, so it was a Bridgeport milling machine, I chuckled all the way home.


----------

